# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  THAILAND mâle croisé mini Flat-Coated Retriever 3 ans 7 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie)

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* THAILAND
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *THAILAND*
*Race apparentée : croisé mini Flat-Coated Retriever*
*Mâle 7 kg et 37 cm au garrot*
*Né 12-04-2019*
*Arrivé au refuge : 28-10-2021*
*Test dirofilariose : négatif*

*THAILAND est une minuscule petite beauté <3 Son poil brillant et long et ses deux billes noires sont tout simplement sublimes. C'est un tout petit bonhomme adorable, hyper câlin et relativement actif. Il cherche une famille sans enfants, avec ou sans autres chiens. Une vie en appartement lui conviendrait sans soucis, avec des grandes sorties quotidiennes.*

  Il se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
  Frais dadoption : 250  (identifié, stérilisé, vacciné, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).
  Test chat et enfant : non réalisables.

  Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...84249291699373

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/151568018300871/photos/?tab=album&album_id=175565855901087


  Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

----------


## chupachup

Thailand est un amour de petit chien... personne pour lui ?

----------


## Kéline

Thaïland est réservé en France et rejoindra sa famille quand les sauvetages pourront de nouveau se faire.

----------

